# M800 Revised Build



## music6000 (Nov 4, 2019)

*M800 Latest Update : *I revisited the pedal 2 days ago,  *https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/m800-overdrive.935/*,  as I had recently acquired some Genuine* NOS Siliconix J201 *with the Dot.
I removed the Fairchild J201's & replaced with the Siliconix J201's.



I set them all to 4.5v except Q4 which has fixed voltage.
It worked instantly & Sounds better than before at *4.5V *with even better sustain & more Headroom.
The Fairchild J201's had to be adjusted by ear as they were out of spec at 4.5v, remnants of what is left for the picking & the poor Receiver at the other end!
I have spoken to a few members that have been less than happy with their Build.

Chuck  D. Bones has listed the specs that need to be measured to get maximum performance from the J201.

PedalPCB now offers the more stable SMD J201 & Adaptor Board pre soldered or as separate purchases.

This Pedal sounds Great but has to be with Genuine J201's that are in Spec with IDSS & VGS.


----------



## Kelmark1 (Nov 10, 2019)

I've been least happy with mine, (sputterly/gated sound) , So you recommend
*MMBFJ201 N-Channel JFET Transistor setup sold here on pedalpcb or the Siliconix J201 ?*

Where can i get the Siliconix J201's from?


----------



## music6000 (Nov 10, 2019)

Kelmark1 said:


> I've been least happy with mine, (sputterly/gated sound) , So you recommend
> *MMBFJ201 N-Channel JFET Transistor setup sold here on pedalpcb or the Siliconix J201 ?*
> 
> Where can i get the Siliconix J201's from?


You are best going for the *MMBFJ201 *presoldered below @ PedalPCB, They were not available when I first built the Pedal.









						MMBFJ201 JFET (Pre-Soldered) - PedalPCB.com
					

JFET




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




You will also need to purchase Right Angle Male Header Pins. They are Cheap & available from most Electronics stores. You just cut what you need with your cutter plies. Just make sure the Spacing matches the Adaptor Board & PCB.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Nov 12, 2019)

music6000 said:


> This Pedal sounds Great but has to be with Genuine J201's that are in Spec with IDSS & VGS.


----------



## Kelmark1 (Nov 30, 2019)

music6000 said:


> You are best going for the *MMBFJ201 *presoldered below @ PedalPCB, They were not available when I first built the Pedal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see these on tayda, do you know if they have them or not, only see female, sorry to be a pain


----------



## music6000 (Nov 30, 2019)

Kelmark1 said:


> I don't see these on tayda, do you know if they have them or not, only see female, sorry to be a pain











						40 Pin 2.54mm Right Angle Single Row Pin Header
					

Tayda Electronics - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Kelmark1 (Nov 30, 2019)

music6000 said:


> 40 Pin 2.54mm Right Angle Single Row Pin Header
> 
> 
> Tayda Electronics - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping
> ...


thank you


----------

